# sears ss16



## partin_us_99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just got a new to me sears ss16 and the original engine needs block and piston work but previous owner did get an onan 18 on the tractor but now im in the stages of hooking all the wires back up etc. So im looking for diagrams for this tractor. Also I checked the oil and it smells more like gas than oil? Its real light on the dipstick not the usual brown color new or used oil has.


----------



## jonathco (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on the SS16; that's a fine machine. Hope you getting it running.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know if this will help, but its a start. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1509200/00010195/00004?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## partin_us_99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ty. Ya ill definitely getter restored and running hopefully before first snow fall. Yes that link does help quitw a bit im gonna go out and follow the diagram to make sure it matches up to tge diagram .


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

What's the Sears 917.xxxxxx number?
There are more than one SS 16 models.
Does yours have the motor-generator or the "conventional" starter motor?


----------



## partin_us_99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where would that number be? Heres the placards on the new engine and old engine. The old onan I would like to get it rebuilt to keep it all original.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Look under the seat or back by the draw bar.

Here's a manual for an SS16 that uses the same engine spec-

http://www.searstractormanuals.com/manuals/91725752.pdf

The diagram pogobill posted uses a different engine spec.
It also shows fuses used instead of just one circuit breaker for the lights.


----------



## partin_us_99 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## partin_us_99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol a winner as in?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

As in the correct manual for your tractor. Not very easy for an SS16.


----------



## partin_us_99 (Sep 8, 2013)

O lol. Yea that was dead on for no info besides what I gave. You are the sears guru! Lol


----------



## tomamm (Aug 2, 2014)

thank you for that manual, I will print it out. my motor says exactly that # 91725752 but I have twins so the motor looks a little different but everything else is the same.


----------



## lynnzo6 (Oct 16, 2016)

*ss16 fan*

good luck with those pistons ,ive been there ,lucked out with used ss16 about that wiring I have the manuel I can email copys if u would care?


----------



## lynnzo6 (Oct 16, 2016)

cummins owns onan now but I didn't have any luck with them


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

This site has wiring diagrams for many Sears tractors including the 25752.
http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/files/file/3839-sears-wiring-diagrams/
Good luck,


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You realize this post is 3 years old,...right ??


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> You realize this post is 3 years old,...right ??


I don't usually respond to old threads (I didn't resurrect it), but yours made 4 recent responses so I'm not the only one reading them. I often learn from old threads and thought the wiring diagrams might still be useful to newcomers trying to work out problems like I had when mice got to the wiring on my SS-16 while it was in storage for a few years. Wiring information can be hard to find - especially including colors and wire gauges.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From Sears parts.com :
View attachment 29161


----------

